# Galveston/Freeport Redfish



## Randymcghee (Apr 19, 2019)

What’s up guys. Names Randy looking to get more into fly fishing I have everything I need more experience out there. Hit me up if you have room on the skiff sometime this summer. I got gas money lunch and beers lol


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Makes me wish I had a skiff. 

Cliff


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I keep my scooter down in POC but can use a partner every once and awhile. Fly fishing POC for over 20 years. Keep checking your PM's


----------



## Scottom1 (9 mo ago)

I need someone to balance the bow from time to time, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Randymcghee (Apr 19, 2019)

Golden said:


> I keep my scooter down in POC but can use a partner every once and awhile. Fly fishing POC for over 20 years. Keep checking your PM's


Will do


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Randy, where do you enjoy fishing. Have you ever "poled" a boat in shallow water? Do you have good eyesight (very important in fly fishing). Do you enjoy wade fishing. For me the joy of saltwater fly fishing is getting in the water and using all of your senses to locate and catch your prey. *Eyesight *as I said before is very important as now you're sight fishing your prey rather than blind casting into the unknown, *hearing* the splash of a predator attacking its prey and knowing and locating that sound. Being able to *smell* that slick popping up near you, *feeling* the direction of the current. Once you tune into your senses like your prey does, you start to even your odds substantially. Knowing what your prey looks like cruising under the water is very important (newbees fish to mullet all day long), being able to read wakes, pushes and "nervous" water, and there is so so much more. The great thing about fly fishing is once you learn how to cast accurately and quietly present your fly your odds of catching that fish increases exponentially. One of my nicest trout ever gave away her location by scarring up two very tiny micro shrimp about forty feet from me and I noticed her tail tip was exposed about a 1/4" out of the water behind the shrimp. One decent cast in front of those shrimp netted me this girl! You must be aware of all that goes on around you to be successful and success brings fun!










Most conventional fisherman usually wade in groups or set up along a depth break up to or even over their waste in depth. When fly fishing I always recommend wading solo or maybe with one other fisher. Be even more quiet than you think is necessary especially in super shallow water (6 to 10 inches). Find a good spot (even more education is need here) and stand very still like that gray heron does (they seem to do just fine catching their prey) sooner or later a fish will swim into your strike zone. I promise, it works. If you keep moving all of the time you are giving your prey every chance to sense you're there. You just might run into one of these one day sitting in a pot hole. I heard her bothering a bunch of glass minnows from about fifty feet away and I spotted her exposed dorsal fin that actually had some turtle grass draped over her fin. One cast using a No.4 size grizzly hackle seaducer. She taped out at 32-1/4 inches.










Tune into your senses and you will find "Tight Lines".


----------



## gordafly (6 mo ago)

A 32 1/4" trout on any tackle is quite the feat. Makes me get fired up thinking about it.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

With air and water temperatures being so elevated, big trout wont be up on the flats for long. Carefully get out there before sun up, park your boat two to three hundred feet from your target area. Wade very quietly into position and tune in. The big fish will push water so look for subtle V-wakes. They almost always will be swimming parallel to or towards deeper water. Always favor that direction when you make a presentation to a fish. So if your fish is swimming towards you and deeper water is to the right of your target fish, then cast maybe three feet in front and one foot to the right of your fish. Do not try to correct your cast until your fish has passed your fly by maybe five feet. Then reload, but believe me they will sense that second cast. It better be a quiet presentation. Good Luck.


----------

